# Tanoe Reed Blue Monday Exclusives



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to let anyone who is interested in purchasing a Maltese or Yorkie from Tanoe Reed, Blue Monday Exclusives, in Bluefield or Princeton, WV, should contact me before making this purchase.

My story and experience has been very bad. I will post all details later, but if you need information immediately, contact me and I will be happy to fill you in. 

Definitely talk to me before purchasing from her! I will soon be out a lovely little Maltese PLUS $1700!

I would not want anyone to go through what I have been through.

Details can be found on the Ripoff Report. I tried to leave a review on puppyfind, where I found and purchased the puppy, but she requested my review be taken down until she had time to respond to it. That's simply a tactic to allow her more time to sell her Yorkies, since I have all the documentation to back up the experience I have had with her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Never heard of any of them! Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

How can you be out a puppy and $1700?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, is your Maltese sick? A lot puppymills & BYBers advertise on puppyfind.


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 1 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755224


> I'm sorry, is your Maltese sick? A lot puppymills & BYBers advertise on puppyfind.[/B]


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (wolfe1 @ Apr 1 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755328


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 1 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755224





> I'm sorry, is your Maltese sick? A lot puppymills & BYBers advertise on puppyfind.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for everyone's support and interest. I can't be too specific on this open board, because the issue has not been settled yet. I'm posting while the transaction is still being worked out with this breeder, because I want to warn others who may be considering purchasing one of her puppies.

I will be more than happy to answer specific questions privately.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I see advertisements in a local publication every week for ALL KINDS of small breed dogs and 'designer dogs' and the phone number is from the Bluefield and Princeton area.......I was warned NOT to buy from there........never considered them any way. 

I am guessing that she will soon be out a dog and 1700.00 because it sounds like the dog may pass on and she may not get her money back.... Lordy, I hope that is not the case!!!

Poor you, I hope everything works n your favor dear!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm confused - not unusual - there is only one report on ripoff reports about this person and from reading the rebuttals and clarifications it seems that person (you?) stated they were hasty in making their report and had agreed to accept the puppy. The report was originally submitted in 2008 and modified in 2009. 

I'm not stating my opinion in anyway on you or this breeder(?) - never heard of her - just wondering if this is your report that you mentioned in your post.

Linda


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 1 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755356


> I'm confused - not unusual - there is only one report on ripoff reports about this person and from reading the rebuttals and clarifications it seems that person (you?) stated they were hasty in making their report and had agreed to accept the puppy. The report was originally submitted in 2008 and modified in 2009.
> 
> I'm not stating my opinion in anyway on you or this breeder(?) - never heard of her - just wondering if this is your report that you mentioned in your post.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I read it earlier today also and looked at the dates and was a little confused :huh: heck Im still confused but I hope everything works out for the OP!!!


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Apr 1 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755394


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 1 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755356





> I'm confused - not unusual - there is only one report on ripoff reports about this person and from reading the rebuttals and clarifications it seems that person (you?) stated they were hasty in making their report and had agreed to accept the puppy. The report was originally submitted in 2008 and modified in 2009.
> 
> I'm not stating my opinion in anyway on you or this breeder(?) - never heard of her - just wondering if this is your report that you mentioned in your post.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I read it earlier today also and looked at the dates and was a little confused :huh: heck Im still confused but I hope everything works out for the OP!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so frustrated! I submitted a long post this afternoon to Ripoff Report and it still has not posted!! One is up on "ComplaintsBoard," I think. Why does it take so long for these things to post?

I never knew that about the ads from Princeton/Bluefield. Sigh. I should have listened to my gut reaction in the beginning and all the red flags.


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (wolfe1 @ Apr 1 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755099


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let anyone who is interested in purchasing a Maltese or Yorkie from Tanoe Reed, Blue Monday Exclusives, in Bluefield or Princeton, WV, should contact me before making this purchase.
> 
> ...


Update: 4/3/09

Make sure you do a search on the Ripoff Report under Tanoe Reed. The google websearch turns up an older transaction, not mine. Alternatively, the same post can be found on Complaints Board.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is your Maltese sick? You say you will soon be "out a lovely little Maltese". What is wrong with him?


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I think this is the correct report
Ripoff Report


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Apr 3 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756722


> I think this is the correct report
> Ripoff Report[/B]


You are correct. Thank you.
Tanoe's vet will no longer verify my statements due to privacy laws (HEPA), ie, a medical professional will only release records with the client/patient's permission.

I think my bottom-line is this. 

Any breeder will be easy to work with if you pay in full and do everything according to her wishes. The mark of a reputable, responsible breeder, one who will stand by her dogs and do right to the seller, is how she responds when there is a problem.

If my puppy had not had this knee problem, I most likely would not have seen this side of Tanoe. (But I must admit she did send up red flags even from the start of this transaction).

If you wish to buy one of her puppies, make sure you scrutinize every move and follow your gut instincts. I wish my friend and I had.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just read your RIP OFF report. I'm sorry you're going through this but this is such a typical story from those
who buy from mills and byb's. So very common is coccidia and giardia and all the lies as well as no refund or
promise to get vet attention for the sick pup when returned.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (wolfe1 @ Apr 3 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756730


> Tanoe's vet will no longer verify my statements due to privacy laws (HEPA), ie, a medical professional will only release records with the client/patient's permission.[/B]


Hello. I'm so sorry you have a puppy who is in such sad shape, as is not unusual with puppy mills. I thought you might be interested to know that the veterinarian isn't being truthful with you. He's referring to HIPAA (Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, pronounced "hippa"), as there's no such thing as HEPA. Anyway, HIPAA laws only apply to medical doctors, not to veterinarians. 

In terms of confidentiality statutes for veterinarians, only a few states have them, and neither WV or PA do. Even if the veterinarian was in a state that had veterinarian confidentiality statutes (Calif, GA, IL, Kansas, Missouri, OK and TX), it's my understanding that the confidentiality laws wouldn't protect the prior owner, and that you (as the current legal owner) are entitled to receive any prior veterinarian records.

I'd guess the veterinarian is just trying to stay uninvolved in any possible legal actions and is counting on you not knowing your legal rights. That ticks me off.


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Apr 6 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758371


> QUOTE (wolfe1 @ Apr 3 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756730





> Tanoe's vet will no longer verify my statements due to privacy laws (HEPA), ie, a medical professional will only release records with the client/patient's permission.[/B]


Hello. I'm so sorry you have a puppy who is in such sad shape, as is not unusual with puppy mills. I thought you might be interested to know that the veterinarian isn't being truthful with you. He's referring to HIPAA (Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, pronounced "hippa"), as there's no such thing as HEPA. Anyway, HIPAA laws only apply to medical doctors, not to veterinarians. 

In terms of confidentiality statutes for veterinarians, only a few states have them, and neither WV or PA do. Even if the veterinarian was in a state that had veterinarian confidentiality statutes (Calif, GA, IL, Kansas, Missouri, OK and TX), it's my understanding that the confidentiality laws wouldn't protect the prior owner, and that you (as the current legal owner) are entitled to receive any prior veterinarian records.

I'd guess the veterinarian is just trying to stay uninvolved in any possible legal actions and is counting on you not knowing your legal rights. That ticks me off.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much for your information, I really appreciate it. The negotiation with the breeder is still going on.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I worked with a lady that lost her Maltese puppy to parvo. The Vet of this BYB worked hand-in-hand with this lady to bring this breeder to justice and actually went to court in her behalf.
Sad that the Vet you need wants to "stay out of it" so to speak. Don't give up!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"This month-long affair broke down eventually when I realized the best Tanoe would offer me was for me to return the puppy to her, whereby she promised to refund my money once she had resold her. "

Was this in your original contract? I've never heard of waiting for a refund if the puppy is returned because it was sick. 

I'm not a lawyer but, I doubt you can make ultimatums to her about reselling the puppy. You can inform the authorities that she is selling sick dogs and let them investigate. It just isn't your place to tell her what she can or can't do. If it was me, I'd get my money and report her.


----------



## doggieMom (Apr 11, 2009)

QUOTE (wolfe1 @ Apr 3 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756730


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Apr 3 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756722





> I think this is the correct report
> Ripoff Report[/B]


You are correct. Thank you.
Tanoe's vet will no longer verify my statements due to privacy laws (HEPA), ie, a medical professional will only release records with the client/patient's permission.

I think my bottom-line is this. 

Any breeder will be easy to work with if you pay in full and do everything according to her wishes. The mark of a reputable, responsible breeder, one who will stand by her dogs and do right to the seller, is how she responds when there is a problem.

If my puppy had not had this knee problem, I most likely would not have seen this side of Tanoe. (But I must admit she did send up red flags even from the start of this transaction).

If you wish to buy one of her puppies, make sure you scrutinize every move and follow your gut instincts. I wish my friend and I had.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## wolfe1 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 11 2009, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760803


> "This month-long affair broke down eventually when I realized the best Tanoe would offer me was for me to return the puppy to her, whereby she promised to refund my money once she had resold her. "
> 
> Was this in your original contract? I've never heard of waiting for a refund if the puppy is returned because it was sick.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer but, I doubt you can make ultimatums to her about reselling the puppy. You can inform the authorities that she is selling sick dogs and let them investigate. It just isn't your place to tell her what she can or can't do. If it was me, I'd get my money and report her.[/B]


She specifically told me that she would not refund my money until she resold the puppy. That was the only way she would agree to taking the puppy back--even with my 48 hr. vet record stating the puppy was unfit for sale! I was supposed to drive the puppy back to WV, return her to the breeder, and then be out both the puppy and my payment until the puppy resold. 

The crazy thing is, I initially considered agreeing to those terms! I felt like there was no other choice unless I was willing to take her to court (which I didn't want to do, but which I am now in the process of doing).

I didn't want to just get my money back and then report her--I felt like that would be stooping to her level. Instead, I asked her upfront how she planned to address the puppy's knee condition to her future owner. When she basically told me that that was none of my business, I felt it was my duty to alert other buyers of her practices.

Probably you are right and it is not my place to tell her what she can or can't do, and it's best to leave to the authorities. I just didn't want to see someone else go through the stress and trauma our family has, especially since I would be returning the puppy knowing she had a pre-existing condition. 

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## doggieMom (Apr 11, 2009)

I really love my little Cashew, and think Maltese are just the most gentle little creatures. I have been reading all this and doing some research as I would like to get another Maltese. They are so very gentle. I have been checking on Puppy Find and following through on the web and read those comments on I believe was Ripoff. I am sure you did not intend, but you are making it sound like you want the pet and the money, as she has some very positive comments everywhere. Why don't you just go along with her original proposal and give the dog back, as I am sure she will sell it without problem. Sounds really fair to me. Meanwhile, it is a small world, and I do not want to buy from a pet store, as you really have no idea what the puppy has been through or from where it originated. Better somebody you can actually talk to raising the puppy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does the contract you got from this breeder contain a health guarantee?


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow looks like this person is still in business too, came up in my searches.


----------

